# Anybody use a golf cart on their deer lease?



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I'm considering selling my 4-wheeler and getting a lifted golf cart to use on the deer lease. I realize that they will have nowhere near the speed or power. But, we (wife and kids) can also use a golf cart around our neighborhood in the offseason. Where my 4 wheeler just sits in the garage. Also, something with a seat and a windshield would be better for small kids (4-6 year olds) to ride in when it's cold.

I realize, a Ranger or Mule would be the ideal deer lease vehicle, but doesn't fit the neighborhood bill. Also, Bad Boy buggies are more than I want to spend.

Any thoughts?


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I love golf carts on the lease... the electric ones are very quiet. I can't count the # of times I have drove right up on deer without them even flenching. You will be surprised on its versitility. 

We have people with rangersand four wheelers on the lease and you can literally hear them a mile away... just think how far deer can hear them.


----------



## offthehook (Sep 2, 2007)

I have used golf carts on a lease in the past and really like them just for the comfort and noise factor. The only thing is to remember to keep them charged if you go with the electric but really enjoyed the golf cart vs the atv.I really have the golf cart to get back and forth around the ranch and to blinds and then have a used jeep for all the work on the ranch because a jeep can get to all the same places an atv can and it will haul and work harder than any atv plus you can get one for around the price if not cheaper than any atv.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

I would like to have one on my lease. The reason why is they are quite and stealthy. As long as your lease is relativelity flat it should work out fine. I need my four wheeler though cause I hunt waterfowl. I think it's a good idea, let us know what you you end up with.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

I used to hunt a lease around Beeville with my Dad and we used his golf cart there. My brother-in-law still uses it on his place up in the Kerrville area, and its got enough hills to make it work, of course going to get a kill there he needs a truck or a 4-wheeler.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

We've got one on our lease. It's the lifted type that you are looking for and I have used it to climb some pretty treacherous terrain and it's done well. Instead of a back seat though, it has a bed made of 2x4s, similar to what you see on certain models of the mule type vehicles. If you keep the batteries charged and don't have to climb alot of hills, it will last a long time and the stealthyness of it is great for gettin back and forth to the stands. We've got a couple of guys on our lease with fourwheelers and I have been sitting in the stand with lots of deer around when they get out of the stand and crank up their rides. The deer can hear them crank up from a looooong way off and as soon as they do, they go into full alert mode and scatter as soon as they hear it idle up and start moving. In the cart, I can drive within 50 yards of deer, depending on the wind, before they hear it. You won't be disappointed with one.


----------



## Capt Scott Hataway (Feb 17, 2005)

Check out texas hunting forum classified.

http://www.texashuntingforum.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/362946/an/0/page/8#Post362946


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

What kind of clubs are you going to get???  Maybe some Advantage Plaid gear???


----------



## paulss (Aug 16, 2007)

I've got a Polaris Ranger and also have a lifted cart. If you have good batteries, take care of them and keep them charged, the cart will go into places I never thought it would. They are pretty light and are very quiet. As long as you don't have continuous hills or mud, the range is pretty phenomenal. The normal cart on a golf course is expected to go around the course twice before recharging - the normal golf course is 7,000 yards - that's about eight miles (7000 x 2) not counting between holes, to and from the clubhouse, etc. 

It's not near as fast as a Ranger and doesn't have 4wd but with 100% torque friom a standstill and a 12-15 mph top speed it is very capable. EZ GO seems like they have the most stuff available but they all will work fine. I'd definitely recommend a small lift and more aggressive tires - a stock cart will bottom out pretty easily if you get off the road. Also, make sure you get a charger with it or allow for it in the price - they are about $400 new.

There are lots of places on the internet that have parts or carts for sales. A good place to start is Buggies Unlimited.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

How rough is the ride on buppy roads? Has anyone ever mounted a tailgate feeder on one?

What is the downside of them??


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

*Golf carts*

My insurance agent use's the electric type on his lease south of San Antonio and he loves it . I stopped at a place on 59just outside of Texarkana and test drove one of the electric carts and was suprised. Iwas told that the Cowbows use the club cart and they would have 4 of their big players in at a time with no problem. Also you can get high performance motors for them. The tailgate feeder would more than likely work


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> How rough is the ride on buppy roads? Has anyone ever mounted a tailgate feeder on one?
> 
> What is the downside of them??


They ride real well and we have the feeder mounted on the front of the cart. Can't think of a downside, I am not sure if you can't pull anything with them; but, at the golf course they pull a line of them with one back to the charging shed.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

you will have to put a plug-in at your blind


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

This is one that I saw a while back that looks super tough. Not sure what you are looking to spend but I would assume this is the top of the line in electric hunting carts.

http://www.badboybuggies.com/


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

We have a junky one at our place. A buddy brings his lifted, decked out one down there sometimes. They work great on smaller places, and you can sneak up on feeders sometimes.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

A fella just got onto our place that has a lifted golf cart and that thing is decked out! He came out a few weeks ago to check the land (2200 acres) and that thing followed my lifted Polaris atv everywhere. It's no speed demon, but they rode for a good 2-3 hrs and the thing had plenty of juice left at the end of the day. It suprised me and the two guys riding in it were not small guys either (atleast 230lbs each). When he brings it back out I'll take some pics of it.


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

I've used both electric and gas and both better than a wheeler unless your in rough stuff. The electric is quieter and with good batteries can actually cover about 30 miles depending on load...I currently have a and gas ezgo clays car bought in 2005 as a year old 2004 and paid about $3900.00 lifted at the factory has seats 4 has a payload of 850 and can tow 400...plenty of power not real stealthy but a ten year old can drive it safely...it is used constently and other than an oil change just no issues. I still have a couple of wheelers but most of the time I take the Clays car...mounting a road feeder is no problem but remember voltage issues when you hook it up.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

There is a gas powered model on our lease and you have to get out and push on some hills. Guess it has the wrong gear ratio.

Charlie


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

TX- there are two places right down the road from my shop here in Rosenberg that sells em', the "100%" electric might not give you enough "staying" power, range is too short before a recharge, the one my neighbor has is gas powered, the motor does'nt turn on till you push the pedal, it's very quiet!


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Hunting Cart*

The golf carts we build are based on the Club Car golf cart. I use these for a couple of reasons. First is the aluminum I Beam frame which does not corrode or rust like other carts.. Second is the availability of aftermarket parts.

The range of a 48 volt cart with lifted suspension & larger tires, carrying 2-4 people is approx 20 miles on a full charge (so you do not need to put a plug at the blind unless you have a large lease). Now this all depends on how hard you run the cart, load hills etc...

Using a high torque motor, higher rating controller & a combination of HD switches & cables, you should be able to pull most hills as well as traverse most muddy areas. We have added a positraction unit to a couple of carts to improve traction, but most do not need it. Another solution we have done is add a solar panel, 7th battery & a small winch to the front of the cart. Now, you can run the winch & all other devices, lights etc off the 7th battery.

By installing a receiver hitch on the back, you can mount the feeder or attach it to a flip/flop seat utility bed.

As Txpalerider was wondering, you will use the cart at home a lot, not just at the deer lease... With a street legal lighting kit, they can be licensed as a slow moving vehicle or neighborhood electric vehicle.

I don't build the 4 wheel drive carts such as Bad Boy Buggies as the 4WD kit is very expensive & by the time you do all that, it is actually more cost effective to spend the money & buy a BBB which run 1.5 to 2 times the cost of a 2WD cart....

Here is a picture of a typical "Hunting Cart"

Supergas


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Pale, A friend of mine had a standard electric cart and it was great for getting back and forth from the stand but when it came to hauling feed or bringing animals back to the skinnin pole it fell short... I think you getting a lot of good advice here let us know the outcome..Walker


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Dang Brad - you shoulda moved quicker. You just missed a great deal

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280204685016


----------



## Hair Trigger (Dec 23, 2005)

*buggy*

I have one that I use around the place and have been very happy with it. I sold my 4 wheeler and bought it 2 years ago. The back seat folds down and makes a flat bed. It came from Mission Golf Carts in San Antonio. It was actually a used cart that they put a new body on.

See picture below...


----------



## bspeegle (Jan 28, 2006)

Put your cart pict. on here Dylan.


----------



## gregg75 (Jun 16, 2007)

*for sale*

http://www.gunsamerica.com/932636823/Non-Guns/Miscellaneous/Club_Car_Stealth_Hunter.htm


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Love mine. Taking care of the batteries are a biggie, especially if you leave it at a lease over a period of time. Obvious they can't go in some of the rougher places 4 wheelers can but mine has surprised me in what it can handle.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

PR, this sounds like exactly something we need:biggrin:


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

great photo dukman


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

we had one on our place in blanco and it was great. it would go up some hills that I would never thought it would have. our place was 1300ac and it could drive around that place a good while before needing a recharge. 
I think if you have a flat ranch under 3000ac you should be fine.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> PR, this sounds like exactly something we need:biggrin:


I agree, how much you think we are gonna get for your jeep in trade?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> I agree, how much you think we are gonna get for your jeep in trade?


Might be an idea with the price of gas these days.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I have the Rhino and drive to all over Kingwood, there are few things to do in order to be able to use it on the road, and SMV sign and insurance.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

JDF Turtle said:


> I have the Rhino and drive to all over Kingwood, there are few things to do in order to be able to use it on the road, and SMV sign and insurance.


LOL.... I don't think that quite qualifies as a golf cart. :rotfl:

I've had several people message me about mine and thought I'd go ahead and post my reply to them. Golf carts are not going to be a swamp driving go anywhere you want machine. They also will not set you back $10k. They work well within certain limits and a good used one shouldn't run you more than $4k and a lot of them can be had for a lot less..... just depends on what you want to add to it. I bought mne used from a dealer that just got a fleet of ones from a golf course in on trade. The dealer gave it the once over and then I had them add the pieces I wanted. Lift kit/Tires/ folding rear seat...etc. Cost me a hair over $3k. I'm not a big fan of headlights and brushbars. Unless you plan to drive them on smooth roads the vibrations will eventually take its toll on headlights. The brushbars, well, they look good but really just add weight. Remember that almost anything you add to a cart is bolt on. Depending on the terrain, vibration is something you should consider with any accesseries you bolt on.

Look for a good motor with torque over speed, upgraded controller, and good batteries. Hope that helps.


----------



## shifty2002 (Jul 20, 2006)

I have a 2004 Club Car listed in the classified ads for sale. I put it together end of last summer to cruise around Port O'connor. I did have this thing built right. Newest body style, rear seats, 23" tires with sharp aluminum wheels, working tail/brake lights, horn, headlight, etc... to make it safe for street use. Real head turner going down the road. I would easily get 20 miles on a full charge and could take some pretty steep grades loaded with 2 adults and 3 kids on the back. Took on a couple dove hunts and it was traquil cruising around without the humm of the gas engine. Nice and stealthy to sneak up on game. 

As most of you have commented I have the cart and the four wheeler and have decided to sell both and get the Ranger. I can drive that around my neighborhood, POC and the beer lease, plus have more room in my garage. Anyway if anyone is interested in a sharp cart check it out on "everything else" in the classified.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I have a 2003 EZGo 2 wheel drive, lifted and large tires, 36 volt that will go anywhere, within reason. I won't run it through deep water or where/when I make a deep rut....but, that's me. On a full charge, I can go about 16 miles with just me on board. More weight means less distance. 

I've had it about 2 years and have changed the wiring from 6 to 4 gauge and changed out the original controller that had thermal overload issues. Large tires and driving slowly is really tough on a stock controller....the new controller eliminated the problem.

I keep it on an automatic charger when not in use....for over a month at times with no issues, so far. When fully charged, the first thing I do is to check the battery liquid levels...and fill as needed with distilled water. Add water only when fully charged. Keep the wiring free from corrosion and you should be good to go. Also, keep the heat sink on the back of the controller free from accumulated dirt/mud.

Top speed on a full charge is a bit over 20mph...and it climbs like a billygoat. If you're having kids on it, the batteries make up most of the weight and too much weight on the back can make the front end rise up...be careful with this. PM me if you want cost.

Also, slime the tires....mine are pincushions from mesquite but no flats.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

One of these look awfully nice in a golf cart ...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Looks like I've decided to go this direction. Not to mention "The Boss" likes this idea better. However, it also appears it's gonna cost me more than I really wanted to spend. 

Oh well, I guess I'm not in any hurry, so if y'all hear of any good deals, let me know.


----------



## trentmc (Jul 5, 2006)

how much you gonna ask for the 4wheeler?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

trentmc said:


> how much you gonna ask for the 4wheeler?


Probably $2K so that will help quite a bit.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

newbie bringing up a 14 year old post on his first post.


----------



## thirdcoastangler (Apr 27, 2013)

🤖🤖🤖 Deutschland bot


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

FREON said:


> newbie bringing up a 14 year old post on his first post.


Looks like he has a golf cart shop. Figures.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Looks like he's gone


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

My dad and his buddy(who owns the property) have had a few different types over the years. All were great. They are versatile and quiet. The current one is lifted with aggressive tires. First one ever was straight off the golf course and a younger me would strap my legs into the golf bag holders and ride around like that blasting pigs. They had a gas one, but the stealthy quiet side went away and that’s one of the main attractions when cruising around the property.

Edit: and now I catch on that this is an OOOOLD thread. Haha.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

No question I would go for the raised golf cart. I use mine to chase down cows. carry tools, fix fences, etc., etc on my 200 acres of East Texas thickets. It is indispensable. Not to mention I have 5 ponds and carry a fishing rod at all times!!


----------



## 18 Hewes (Oct 31, 2006)

Nothing wrong with bringing up an old thread!
I love my cart and it has done anything I have wanted it to.
If you need more range go Lithium I did and my cart lost about 360 pounds and the added range is great. The main thing to remember is if you are in camp or near electric power plug the cart in and charge it.
Also a onboard charger is a good thing because you will always have it with you.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

What lithium setup did you go with? I will need to do mine.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

if you're hunting mature deer, realize most old mature deer will bed down and wait out the jeeps, trucks and gas powered vehicles almost becoming nocturnal. If you are not seeing mature deer on your hunts, ask yourself why?? This is one instance where a tesla outshines fossil fuel. Regardless of hunting trophy deer or gator trout, slipping in undetected is crucial to success. You want the target to be completely taken by surprise.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Just hunt out of the feed truck. The louder the better. lol


----------



## 18 Hewes (Oct 31, 2006)

Sgrem said:


> What lithium setup did you go with? I will need to do mine.


I am running a home built 72v pack built with Nissan Leaf cells.
The thought of No Maintenance is what drew me to lithium, 4 years of hard use and running strong with no maintenance. Yes I would do it again!
There are some good lithium battery packs out there just buy the highest AH pack you can afford.


----------

